# Aus zwei Corsair-H100 eine machen? (2 x H100 Radis an 1x H100 Pumpenkühler)



## INU.ID (9. September 2016)

*Aus zwei Corsair-H100 eine machen? (2 x H100 Radis an 1x H100 Pumpenkühler)*

Servus.

Ich hab hier zwei Corsair H100 Wasserkühlung-AIOs. Eine davon ist in einem Carbide 500r verbaut (Radi oben), die andere H100 liegt quasi ausgemustert im Schrank. Kürzlich habe ich auf Youtube gesehen, das man relativ einfach die serienmäßigen aufgepressten/geklebten Schläuche entfernen kann, und auf die Anschlüsse dann ein normaler 8/6mm Schlauch passt. Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich von der ausgemusterten H100 nicht den Radiator nehmen könnte, und diesen einfach noch zusätzlich an die verbaute H100 anklemme. Ich würde diesen dann vorne im Carbide 500r verbauen (wo er die kalte Luft abbekommt). Evtl. würde ich dann direkt einen kleinen Ausgleichsbehälter dazu verbauen (zb. den kleinen Coolplex Pro 10 LT o.ä.).

Wo ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin: Spielt das bzgl. der Pumpe bzw. eigentlich des Pumpenkühlers eine Rolle? Also würde der sich vermutlich durch den 2ten Radiator (und ggf. den Ausgleichsbehälter) leicht angestiegene Widerstand nennenswert negativ auf die Leistung der H100-Pumpe auswirken? Oder sollte hier nicht mit Problemen zu rechnen sein? Wie ich gesehen habe sammelt sich über den kleinen "Finnen" im CPU-Kühlkörper mit der Zeit auch ein wenig "Schmand" an. Daher würde ich den Pumpenkühler der verbauten H100 dabei eh mal ausbauen, den Kupferboden abnehmen, und dort innen mal sauber machen, was dann vermutlich ja auch wieder einen positiven Effekt auf den Durchfluss haben dürfte.

Das die Garantie dabei erlischt ist mir klar, und ich will auch keine 100% belastbare/rechtlich bindende Aussage. Im Prinzip würde es mir schon reichen wenn ich weiß wieviel Liter in der Stunde die Pumpe der H100 im Serienzustand pumpt, denn dazu hab ich im Netz leider gar keine Angaben gefunden.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Bluebeard (30. September 2016)

*AW: Aus zwei Corsair-H100 eine machen? (2 x H100 Radis an 1x H100 Pumpenkühler)*

Hi INU.ID,

leider eine Info, die ich nicht habe und auch nicht bekomme. Es wird sich immer wieder auf die AIO berufen und das diese nicht auseinanderzunehmen ist.

Sorry!

Grüße


----------

